# DNP vs Clen



## Ben89 (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm currently weighing 87kg and want to get down to 75-77kg, I accept that I could do this naturally, but when there's a quicker we all know you'd be lying to say you weren't tempted. Having seen people's results with DNP, I'm keen to give it a go but as its pretty hardcore I'm wondering if I should try Clen first? Your thoughts.

I'm 5'10 and have lost 3.6kg from new diet and exercise in around 5 weeks.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

I won't take clen due to the possible damage to the heart. Heart disease runs in my family.

DNP is quite dangerous I have ran it but can't recommend it. I looked a mess and could hardly train.

Try ECA I think thats the safest out of the bunch if your not on AAS.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

for fat loss, clen adds about 5% to the metabolism whilst dnp adds 50%


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

They are totally different and work in totally different ways. Taking one won't prepare you in any way for the other.

However I'd stick to diet and training for a while longer


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

DNP is more powerful but they have different mechanisms.I'd say both really as the stim effect of the clen will help you with DNP. Although typically I use albuterol I have also done it with clen in the past.


----------



## mightyman (Sep 21, 2012)

http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/news/local-national/uk/man-dies-after-taking-dietaid-drug-16227067.html


----------



## Ben89 (Jun 1, 2010)

Cheers for the input gents, I get that they're both very different, just wondering if I should try Clen and seeing what results I have before going the whole hog to DNP.

With regards to your link mighty man, thanks. I've read up on the risks and I'm prepared to except them, I'd only be running a low dose. Granted a low dose could be enough to kill, but it's very rare and therefore I don't feel it's such a concern.


----------



## mightyman (Sep 21, 2012)

Ben89 said:


> Cheers for the input gents, I get that they're both very different, just wondering if I should try Clen and seeing what results I have before going the whole hog to DNP.
> 
> With regards to your link mighty man, thanks. I've read up on the risks and I'm prepared to except them, I'd only be running a low dose. Granted a low dose could be enough to kill, but it's very rare and therefore I don't feel it's such a concern.


if you ever consider Clen..i recommend you use CYX3.....ive used it..personally, never thought the simple Tongat had such good synergy with the T3 and clen on a hormonal level.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Ben89 said:


> I'm currently weighing 87kg and want to get down to 75-77kg, I accept that I could do this naturally, but when there's a quicker we all know you'd be lying to say you weren't tempted. Having seen people's results with DNP, I'm keen to give it a go but as its pretty hardcore I'm wondering if I should try Clen first? Your thoughts.
> 
> I'm 5'10 and have lost 3.6kg from new diet and exercise in around 5 weeks.


Whats your BF %?


----------



## Ben89 (Jun 1, 2010)

Bensif said:


> Whats your BF %?


Not too sure in honesty as I dont have calipers but I'd say around 25% most likely.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

personally i dont like dnp but it does work


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Ben89 said:


> Not too sure in honesty as I dont have calipers but I'd say around 25% most likely.


If it is 25% then you will be surprised how quickly a good diet and training regime will get you down to 12-15%. I know people say that alot on here, but it is honestly true.

I hate it when people say they want the fast option etc. Doing something too fast is often because someone hasn't got the power or determination to do it themselves the hard way. I'm not saying thats you, but the hard way will yield more sustainable results because you will know your body, know your diet, know your training and know how to not get back to what made you make this change in the first place.

I practise what I preach; I did this myself and I've kept the weight off ever since.


----------



## Ben89 (Jun 1, 2010)

Thats a fair enough comment, I just seem to have hit a bit of a plateau with the weight loss and wondering what to do next...


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

What have you done thus far to get down to where your at? Eg weights x days for x time, x cardio etc.

Also how are you with your diet? Do you weigh it out or eat rough portions etc?

If you hit a plateau around 25% then you must be eating as much as you are burning, which is easy if your aren't burning many calories.

Not trying to put you down, just trying to help you out as I promise you if you used dnp or clen to drop some weight quickly, you will put it back on and feel worse than before!

You could easily get down to 15% over the next 8 weeks without trying to hard. 2lbs a week is fairly quick and I wouldn't drop any faster than that if you want sustainable fat loss. Diet here is the key!


----------



## rootbag (Mar 29, 2012)

Bensif said:


> I practise what I preach; I did this myself and I've kept the weight off ever since.


Yeah? So you didn't use any gear to help?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Lol :whistling:


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

rootbag said:


> Yeah? So you didn't use any gear to help?


Not to lose weight no. I went from 190lbs fat kid to 137lbs on nothing but a good diet. No cardio. Since losing the weight obviously I have used gear, you can look up my dnp thread.

This is why I say lose it with discipline first.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Each to there own mate i say ! From the few dnp threads ive seen theres always people saying you could do it without that and a good diet.

I've been dieting a few months and have gone from 21st 5 to 19.3 (as of last fri) but i started dnp today ! Not because i havnt got any discipline i just wanted some help !

Its no different to saying you lost all that weight with a good diet and discipline so why didnt you bulk up with just a good diet and discipline ?


----------

